# tower trax sat afternoon



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i went to tower trax sat for a ride and it was really dry . the brute did good in the holes that had some water in them, but i sliped off into one and well it was on then. smoked my belt trying to get it out. well after about an hour of diggin we finally got the enough mud out to winch it out
















this stuff had no bottom for about 3 ft down.just want to send out some thanks to those that helped pull , LA750i and abunch of other good guys.i'll be pickin up my new belt monday , i'm gonna try out that Gates belt , i will post up some reviews on it soon


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

heres a few more pics


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

nice pictures. ive been to tower trax a few times and everytime we go its a blast:rockn:


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Good pics. Looks like that hole you slid off into kinda tamed the beast. I have never been to tower tracks, but I plan on going and spending a weekend there. Of course, I will wait untill we have a good bit of rain. lol....


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

i was like 15 minutes down the road from tower trax saturday and we got POURED down on with rain. so it should have rained there saturday. lol but there and mud holes that stay wet. its a cool place to ride.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i left there a 5pm and it had not rained yet. i did go through some rain going up


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

yea thats about when it poured down was like 4:30 - 5:00


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Those pictures dont do it justice, that stuff was nasty! It was good meeting you and RDs neighbor. The guys I met up there had a little different riding style than I was into and I wish I had found yall earlier.

I left around 6 and it had not rained yet. I sure wish it had though. I would have been tempted to just sleep in the truck for the night and ride Sunday too.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Peanut Butter. Them Tires was slicked over good.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeah Buddy! That looked like some nasty thick stuff. Some rain might have helped.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

looks like a good time.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn:


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

good times!!!


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice meeting you la750i. Woodbutcher, after seeing you @ the wash rack we went back out. I smoked my belt in the old pond and took about 30 min for me to get out. It was just about as bad as the stuff you were in. Then I broke an axle easing out of one of the ponds off the red trail. I should have left with you.

Good seeing you.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

looks like yall had a good time ... tim your riding partners face coming out of that hole is priceless


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yea that was my buddys 13 yr old son, i think he was scared poop less. that was the first time he rode with me


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

First time out? D'ya think he'll trust you enough to ride with you again? 
Looks like you enjoyed the challenge.


----------

